# Reading between the lines



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

We are in interesting times NO doubt. Many "Nationals" are comming and going. Pricing has appeared to be bottoming out. AS I look at trends and see that the nationals who had forsight and intelligence have put away money to "float" them through these slow times. Others have not. Slow and perhaps non receiving of payment is going to become more common place till the pace picks up again in perhaps 2015. 2015 is when I was told, by a Realtor, the REO industry is going to be back on track and homes getting put on the market regularly. *What have you been noticing in your areas?? * Look at the forclosure listings in the paper, visit realty trac regularly, and DS News. I have been in this long enough to know the cycle and I believe that we are starting to round the horn to perhaps better pricing or pricing stabilization. All we can do is control our overhead and NO more. The nationals have to realize that with out us they are NOT. Damaged reputations and business life cycles come into play also. Introduction , Growth, Maturity and finally decline or Out of business are the business cycles. We as Independent contractors are fortunate enough to be able to tell the nationals to take a hike and their tactics have led to many Indys to do so. I for one. Hold fast and strong because if it gets busy we are going to have to PUSH back with vengeful force and take the reigns to prove, WE not they, are in control.

Comments welcomed and encouraged 

Before I forget : IT HAS BEEN A PLEASURE TO ENGAGE AND INTERACT WITH YOU OVER THE PAST YEAR. HAPPIEST OF HOLIDAYS TO YOU !!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I agree....

For those of you that feel tha I'm blowing wind up your skirt...I have not accepted a work order in 7 weeks as had I it would have created a deficit on our books...If you think the sounds crazy.....Before you accept another work order that will create a deficit ask yourself...
How long is going to take me to go broke spendong 120 to get 9- or 50 to get 40...then ask how long will it take me to go broke finding odds and ends gigs to get by...

As Indy's as Splinter has so fondly refered to us as...we are independant and we do have a say and some control...
It is time we stand together and allow our voices to be heard...
I encourage every one to consider joining the NPPG so we have a voice.

My Chirstmas gift to the industry...Dec. Meet and greet...this event even thoug local to the Reno Nevada area will have a live feed so everyone can tune in Please take time out of your day to listen...I bet there is not one of you that will die if you take an hour or so to tune and listen...
Happy Christmas All.....:whistling2::whistling2::thumbup::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

i totally agree we all have to stand for something or fall for anything happy holidays to all


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> I agree....
> 
> For those of you that feel tha I'm blowing wind up your skirt...I have not accepted a work order in 7 weeks as had I it would have created a deficit on our books...If you think the sounds crazy.....Before you accept another work order that will create a deficit ask yourself...
> How long is going to take me to go broke spendong 120 to get 9- or 50 to get 40...then ask how long will it take me to go broke finding odds and ends gigs to get by...
> ...


Business 101: It does not matter what your into, if it don't make dollars it don't make sense! If you don't make money at A, find a B that will! Most of us have another source of income....


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

There are those on this site with the age, skill-set, stamina, an knowledge to know profits from just spinning your wheels to pass green stuff through your books, and it would be advantageous to those just starting out in the business to swallow your pride and listen to these guys. We're all never too old to learn a new trick in this business...that's what we're here for.

For those of ya'll that believe in the banks propaganda..."We'll give you a higher volume" if you give us a lower price"... that is just not true. Do the numbers it just doesn't add-up. Increased work load means increased costs, and if you’re not putting' 20%-30% away after those costs on every job, it's a loser. 

I understand in these trying times something is better than nothing, but it's not because eventually over time your bank accounts will dry-up and then it's too late. I turn away non-profitable work every day, do I still have clients,… I do. Get good at what you do, and as the scabs fall by the way side, you'll get the calls, and this time it's on your terms, which is the way it should be.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

As far as not doing work that is not profitable I completely agree. However, there are those who do not agree with this belief. 

I went to the training Cyprexx offered a few days ago and made a comment that routinely rolls off my tongue without thinking when giving advice and got the Cyprexx people righteously pissed at me and got me a dirty look or seven. 

The topic was bidding and how to calculate bags of leaves and CY of leaves for a yard and how to get the coordinators to agree to the price before the work is done so they will not argue about the price after it is done. 

I was a construction estimator for over 10 years, so for me it all boils down to figuring out a formula. I have done this and it is spot on. I have checked it the hard way against the number of bags I raked up after I calculated it. 

Several people were offering suggestions that were way wrong, so I laid out the math of how to calculate the CY of leaves for a yard and how I convert it to bags. 

Then I stated that you needed to base your price off of the needs of your company and if they do not want to pay it then simply do not do it. 

Apparently saying to not do work if they do not want to pay for it is the wrong thing to say in front of Cyprexx managment and the Fannie May Rep. 

By the way the formula is simple. 

First get the CY of leaves: (length *x* width *x* depth) / 27 = CY

Then CY / 2 = number of bags. (for standard large trash bags)


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> As far as not doing work that is not profitable I completely agree. However, there are those who do not agree with this belief.
> 
> I went to the training Cyprexx offered a few days ago and made a comment that routinely rolls off my tongue without thinking when giving advice and got the Cyprexx people righteously pissed at me and got me a dirty look or seven.
> 
> ...


 
how did you like the there prices? they change all the time but never up


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> how did you like the there prices? they change all the time but never up


So far, the main thing they have going for them is they pay once you agree on a price and they give me some latitude as to scheduling my work. 

I already told them if they cut prices much more I am out.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

First get the CY of leaves: (length *x* width *x* depth) / 27 = CY

Then CY / 2 = number of bags. (for standard large trash bags)

then fire up air compressor fill top bags half with leaves half air and tell them what a great deal they got


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

michael.biasi said:


> First get the CY of leaves: (length *x* width *x* depth) / 27 = CY
> 
> Then CY / 2 = number of bags. (for standard large trash bags)
> 
> then fire up air compressor fill top bags half with leaves half air and tell them what a great deal they got


LMAO........ :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Prices may stabilize but they will not be going up. By 2015, many of the regionals will have drowned or renamed themselves. The Nationals will be market diversifying because no matter what you think of the fine gentleman and ladies in washington, this industry is following a lifecycle and it will not be repeating itself no matter what anyone thinks or hopes for.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Prices may stabilize but they will not be going up. By 2015, many of the regionals will have drowned or renamed themselves. The Nationals will be market diversifying because no matter what you think of the fine gentleman and ladies in washington, this industry is following a lifecycle and it will not be repeating itself no matter what anyone thinks or hopes for.


YES LOOK AT who was OBOMAS biggest supporter in Michigan UAW. NOW who is eating crow ?? Right to work this is going to be interesting how it plays out. I have crossed pickett lines and it was just a summer job while I was in college. Wqas offered the position but said NO and they thought I was out of my mind. I did not want to work in a warehouse the rest of my life


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

another item just herd from a realtor. The comapnies are starting to charge perzip code per day for the realtors to get the listings. He stated .30 per day per listing. WOW we are IN interesting times.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm hearing a lot of grumbling from realtors also...
There will be a ouple of them at the meet and greet today...


----------

